# how to make heat mats safe



## mopy (Apr 13, 2008)

after reading a lot on the forum i kept stumbling across putting heat mats under a glass vivarium! does that reduce the risk of burning?
cause if this is so i could get a sheet of glass cut to fit over the heat mat inside a wooden vivarium, that should solve the problem then i think? this way the heat could come out the same way as in a glas vivarium and reduce the risk of burning as there is no direct contact, the mat would of course be attached to a habistat thermostat as well.
any opinions apreaciated.
was looking into getting a royal, but my husband turns out to be a baby so i think to safe him from an early heart atack i will settle for a corn snake as i like them too.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

So long as a matt is statted the risk or burns is significantly reduced. Putting glass over it is more dangerious as the glass is likely to crack and brake. You best bet if your are worried is to keep the matt on a stat and if using a woodn viv then us a cork tile and place that on top of it. 

If you get a corn, babies will be kept in tubs anyway, (they will excape from vivs), just put the mat under the tub. 

Spike


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

heatmats have been known to crack glass... and it wouldnt work anyway...


----------



## mopy (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks for the replies so far, would they even crack toughend glass?
i am just curious as they seem ok under glass vivs and rubs and like.
am just thinking about possible ways of heating as i bought a 36"x 15" x15" viv and am working on setting this up, once i have everything running to satisfaction i will be looking for a corn snake very likly sub adult or adult we will see, all in good time.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

As long as you have a thermostat attached to the heat mat, there is almost no way this could burn the animal, and the majority of reptile keepers use heat mats inside a wooden viv.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Definately need to have it on a stat. 
but also use a nice size substrate
If things get too hot on that one spot, could put polystyrene (sp) under the tank, between it and the mat


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

mopy said:


> was looking into getting a royal, but my husband turns out to be a baby so i think to safe him from an early heart atack i will settle for a corn snake as i like them too.


my other half isnt keen on snakes either- he hates my corn, but i got a baby royal and he doesnt mind him at all! get yer royal- theyre complete wusses and if u get a baby one he wont notice it getting bigger til hes gotten used to it anyway, lol


----------



## mopy (Apr 13, 2008)

i would, but he is such a girls blouse, and can huff for ever better than any woman, so not worth the arguing
the corn snake he doesnt mind after researching it himself lol looks like he doesnt trust my judgment after the royal enquiries:whistling2:
i will be just as happy with a corn, and you never know, my corgi grew on him and now we have two, so maybe in the future there will be a royal.
latest once the kids moved out as then i can convert their rooms :mf_dribble:
for now i am trying to set up the 36" viv for a corn snake and will be looking into getting a sub adult or adult.

i am gonna try a heat mat and a repti glow tube see what the temps will be like, as i dont really want to use a spot due to the mere 15" height of the viv, this setup will only be used till late summer as i want to built a viv then and my daughter will get this viv


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I have several 7 stack vivs made of wood, well that contiboard stuff anyway.
All are glassed lined for easy cleaning and all have heat mats under the glass.
There is about a 1 inch gap between the mat and the glass so the mats are not in contact with the glass.
The only stat I have is controlled by a sensor that turns off all the mats when the room temp gets to high.
I normally only use nnewspaper as a substate so the area above the mats never gets much higher than around 30oC.
The mats I use only cover a third or less of the flood space, so the animals can move well away from the heat if they need to.
Putting mats under glass protects the mats and I think I get years more use from them.
Stephen


----------



## Sprocket (Apr 21, 2008)

mopy said:


> i would, but he is such a girls blouse, and can huff for ever better than any woman, so not worth the arguing
> the corn snake he doesnt mind after researching it himself lol looks like he doesnt trust my judgment after the royal enquiries:whistling2:
> i will be just as happy with a corn, and you never know, my corgi grew on him and now we have two, so maybe in the future there will be a royal.
> latest once the kids moved out as then i can convert their rooms :mf_dribble:
> ...


My wife is not too keen on snakes either, but i think she will come round, sounds like your husband would too if he actually got used to the idea of the royal being around.

Keep at him he may give in :lol2:


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Like SnakeBreeder we reccommend having an airspace between mats and floors of vivs, some mats are a lot stronger than others ( carbon ink constructed mats are 20% more powerful than old school cloth ones!) in some cases the bottom of a faunarium can melt due to this temp increase, so airspace, Stat, even fit the mat on the side/back of the viv as a means for background temperature.


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

I also agree with SnakeBreeder. When I built my Viv I placed the heatmat under toughened glass, it has made keeping the viv clean a piece of cake. Toughened glass is not cheap though.
Roy


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

The unit thingymajiggy (where the wire connects to the mat itself) is not water proof. This is stated in the instruction booklets provided with each heatmat, so it is important to cover all heatmats where used with animals. Spilt water bowls, urine, sloppy poops etc can mean electrocution for your pets - and of course yourself. Not worth a moments risk if you value your beloved pets is it?

Simplest thing is to get some cheap kitchen/bathroom tiles and lay them over the top this also gives great heat distribution too. If the heatmat is inside the viv then lay the tiles over the heatmat and then seal the edges together on top using aquarium sealant. Cheap, easy, waterproof and safe.


----------

